# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Večernji list anketa o podržavanju novog zakona

## isvetica

link http://www.vecernji.hr/

----------


## BHany

ako to još niste učinili, glasajte...

----------


## pomikaki

Anketa je prejednostavna.
Ovako se, čini mi se, pod "ne" zbrajaju glasovi onih koji misle da bi zakon trebao biti konzervativniji i onih koji misle da bi trebao biti liberalniji. Za sad je više nezadovoljnih, ali se baš pitam čiji su to glasovi? I tko je glasao za?

----------


## spajalica

msilim kao i pomi, zbilja nije jasno u anketi da li si za ovakav zakon bilo da si u krajnjoj ljevici ili desnici (sto bi rekli u politici)

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69889-K...43#post2184643
a ovdje je i pojašnjeno ono što sam pitala

----------

